# Solid steel all weather feild archery bow stands



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

Still putting your bow on the ground when you practice ?

New solid steel all weather Bow Stands for compound and recurved bows.
Hand crafted , and Powder Coated in Standard colors or Brilliant Translucent and candy colors.
All steel construction for Long Life , and maximum durability.

If you practice a lot or just want a place to put up your expensive bow when you practice , consider a new bow stand from Ironcraft Archery LLC.

take a look at ironcraftarchery.com 
sold alone or as a kit.

made in America 
At Ironcraft Archery , "We make a Stand"


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

"Still Putting Your Bow On The Ground ?"
Every see a golfer without a golf bag ?
practice shooting archery in the field , with a safe place to rest your bow 
when you retrieve your arrows , or at the end of the day , securely rest your bow at deer camp.
Serious gear for Serious Archers.....Ironcraft Archery LLC


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

The Only "Pink" one ever Made.


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

*The Mark-1 Bow Stand*

The Mark-1 Field Archery Bow Stand is made of 1/2 inch hot rolled solid steel,
the brackets that hold the support bar are cut , machined, and drilled from 3/4 inch
solid steel stock. The center support bar is made from 1/4 inch hot rolled solid steel,
The round padding is made from 24 pound density extruded foam rubber.
the stand is finished with a beautiful powder coat base and clear coat finish (standard colors)
Translucent and Candy colors have a reflective base coat , a translucent or candy
center coat and topped off with a clear coat finish. The stand is simple to use , 
just pick a spot in the field , step on the bottom rung and insert the spike into the 
ground, unfold the support bar and you're ready to go. the stand is strong enough
to hold up to 4 bows in case you have friends over for a shoot out , but typically holds one to two bows . It has a sturdy design and will not tip over from normal use.
(if it does , then send it back for a refund) I keep mine outside year round.
These stands are Hand Made one at a time and made to order.
Solid Steel offers Maximum durability , and can last a life time. 
Once you start using a good bow stand , you'll never want to put your bow on 
the ground again when you practice archery in the field, and at todays prices for a good bow
Who wants to !
Jimmy C. Owner
Ironcraft Archery LLC


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

*Intro Sale*

Introductory Sale on the Mark-1 Field Archery Kit .
Was $105.00 for standard colors, and $115.00 for Translucent or Candy colors
BOTH NOW $85.00 your choice.

Limited time offer

Good Shooting !


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

The Mark-1 Stand (alone) also has an introductory sale ....$65.00 standard colors *Limited Time Only*
IroncraftArchery.com

Be the first on your block to have a portable shooting range !
Shoot Hard !......Shoot Straight ! and rest that String Gun on a nice stand while you retrieve your arrows !


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

*The Strength of STEEL -The Mark-1 Bow Stand*

A Solid Steel Platform to support you bow off the ground when in the field.
The Mark-1 Bow Stand from Ironcraft Archery.
Rugged solid steel construction allows you to support from 1 to 4 compound bows with an axial to axial length up to 44 inches, more than enough height to handle the 
short 30 inches of todays fast bows.

Introductory Sale , starting from $65.00 , hand made and made to order.

ironcraftarchery.com


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

I would like to know what everyones opinion is of this bow stand from just the photo graph , any feed back would be appreciated , is there an obvious improvement that should made to make the stand better , does it cost too much , should it be bigger , or more portable. Any comment at all would be appreciated . If I like your suggestion , I'll make you one for free to evaluate .
Jimmy C. Owner of Ironcraft Archery LLC.


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

Look for us to feature in the "Hot New Deer Gear" section of 3 Bow Hunting Magazines This September. There's nothing more convenient than having a secure place to put your bow when in the field , or out back practicing .


----------



## gabe_yalch (Mar 25, 2011)

i would love to evaluate one lol anyway im just wondering about the pivot arm i know here in nm it seems a bit as if it would always be pushing into the ground but like i said i would be happy to try one out ;-) haha .. personally the price seems a little high for my budget but its all metal and powdercoated so probably very fair good luck with your sales it looks like an amazing stand if i had the moneyt to spend i would probably buy it instead of going to home depot and buying a bunch of stuf to make my own ...


****didnt notice the spike to go in the ground the first time around and thought it was just balancing on that pivot arm out the back....SOLID DESIGN I LIKE IT **************


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

We have a recipient for the free stand to evaluate. The offer is now closed at this time.
Good Shooting "Gabe" and enjoy your new bow stand.


----------



## gabe_yalch (Mar 25, 2011)

cant wait to get it im gonna put it through plenty of tests her in the hard NM dirt and let everyone see how well it performs thanks again


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

Put it through it's paces Gabe and let me know how well is works in NM dirt , I'm anxious to find out , I have an attachment for sandy and rocky soil I'll send you to try out when I get your review.


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

Congratulations Gabe Yalch , enjoy your new Bow stand !


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

*New Price On Quality Solid Steel Bow Stands!* 
Let's Get it On ! new reduced price for single Stand and field kit Stand at Ironcraft Archery . com .
Get a cool New stand , at the final reduced price, Hurry though Bow season in Missouri starts in September, and we "LIKE" to be in the woods :[)
Early season means ( No Orange vests , Plenty of cover and best of all ....Deer Bachelor groups :[ ) Yeee Haaaaa Ducks in a Row )


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

Here's What Our Evaluation Winner on " Archery Talk " Mr. Gabe Yalch Had to say about His New Stand .

Ironcraft archery bow stand 
Hello,

So about a week ago I received my new stand and accessory kit from Jimmy down at Iron craft archery and let me tell ya I am impressed. From the beginning I had my doubts about the durability of this stand and let me say those have all been forgotten. The craftsmanship is awesome the welds are extremely tough. The finish is eye-catching and the stand is an all around great product. So far I have not found a spot I couldn’t plant the stake into and get major stability even with 4 bows hanging on it. I have to be honest the first day using it I would hang my bow gently and wait for it to stop moving before walking away but now I have come to trust the stand as I have had 6 bows squeezed onto it just to see if it would hold up and it had no problem whatsoever. Just an idea of the weight I have had on it this past weekend for giggles we hung the following to see if it would bend or fall or whatever and it didn’t budge. Diamond iceman, diamond razor edge, diamond nuclear ice, bowtech destroyer350, bowtech heartbreaker and a bowtech allegiance…I used to stress about dirt in my cams or string when using my kickstand which may seem dumb to some people considering the way I see a lot of people treat their $1000+ bows but im broke so the longer I can make things last the better and with this stand there’s no more worrying about that. Anyway if anyone has any questions about the stand and you want the opinion of someone who is not selling it to you please feel free to ask and I will be happy to answer. I will be taking some pictures of it this weekend to post up as you all really need to see the finish on this thing its awesome….thanks again Jimmy for letting me test the stand.


Thank You Gabe :[)


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

Sale's Over.
If you would like a custom made bow stand for Christmas , order now to avoid back order delays ,remember they are hand crafted , one at a time, just for you.
IronCraftArchery . Com


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

A few pictures of the Mark-1 Field Archery Bow Stand in Metallic Blue from Ironcraft Archery LLC .


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

a few more , Gabe Yalch has the red one :[ )


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

All *SALES* have ended , and we have settled on a final selling price of $60 for a single stand alone in standard or metallic colors, $65 for a single stand in Translucent (Grape , Red , Blue and Green )or Candy Apple Red and Candy Orange.
Final selling Price for Field Kits are $70 for standard or Metallic colors and $75 for Translucent and candy colors , Translucent and Candy colors have an extra coat of reflective Chrome over a zinc based anti corrosive primer and before the color
base coat is applied .The entire stand is finished in a Super Durable Clear Coat. Top and bottom brackets are powder coated in "Gun Metal ".

Jim @ Ironcraftarchery.com


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

find us at (http:// ironcraftarchery.com ) you'll have to type the link in your browser per site rules.


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

Logo










Did it Myself :[ )


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

*Still putting your bow on the ground ?*


----------



## Wehali (May 22, 2011)

http : //www. ironcraftarchery. com


----------

